# Video using gopros new housing.



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Here is a little video using the new Gopro flat lens housing, I hope it portrays the true clarity of the video. 
http://vimeo.com/43579844


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I get to use mine tomorrow. We just got our first shipment of gopro underwater housings in so I'm excited to see how well they work


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Chris V said:


> I get to use mine tomorrow. We just got our first shipment of gopro underwater housings in so I'm excited to see how well they work


Are you the only place around here that has them in stock? I haven't seen them anywhere else.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> Here is a little video using the new Gopro flat lens housing, I hope it portrays the true clarity of the video.
> http://vimeo.com/43579844


I think that looks pretty clear to me.


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

I can tell a big difference in the quality.. thanks for posting.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

No problem, I tried to keep it short and sweet.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice Jeremy!! Viz wasn't even that great either! Cant wait to see some video in good viz. Oh and nice shot on that snapper!


----------



## fivestar (Mar 6, 2012)

Just picked up mine and look forward to using it this weekend. thanks for the vid, looks like it made abig difference.


----------



## emyska06422 (Apr 26, 2012)

Who has them I looked everywhere last week and couldn't find them, everyone said at least two weeks till they were in stock. Thanks for the post btw.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

DivePros had a bunch when I was there yesterday.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Word on the street is that Gopro was going to wait 2 weeks before sending to their retail stores so they could sell a bunch themselves. Any truth to that, Idk?


----------



## emyska06422 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for the info, weather doesn't look like it will cooperate this weekend do I can get a dive in but I'll probably pick one up anyway.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I would, you'll love it!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Better hurry, I just called over and they said they've sold about 19 since Wednesday.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks good...


----------



## emyska06422 (Apr 26, 2012)

Got it yesterday, can't wait to try it out. They had like 5 left. Happend to look again in best buy today, still said two weeks.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

How much are they? I got one from backscatter....hope I didn't pay too much!!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

They're like 50 bucks.


----------



## emyska06422 (Apr 26, 2012)

So, got 32 min of video of my first spearfishing trip, any recommendations on a computer program to edit the video?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I like videopad.


----------

